# recent X11 vunerabilities



## kevinwincott (Jun 5, 2013)

I got these warnings this morning:

```
root@monitoring:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade # portaudit
Affected package: libXrender-0.9.6
Type of problem: xorg -- protocol handling issues in X Window System client libraries.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/2eebebff-cd3b-11e2-8f09-001b38c3836c.html[/url]

Affected package: libxcb-1.7
Type of problem: xorg -- protocol handling issues in X Window System client libraries.
Reference: [url]http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/2eebebff-cd3b-11e2-8f09-001b38c3836c.html[/url]
```

I can't locate what port I need to update to resolve this?


----------



## kpa (Jun 5, 2013)

Search for the package names at http://www.freshports.org/.

For example:

http://www.freshports.org/search.php?query=libXrender&search=go&num=10&stype=name&method=match&deleted=excludedeleted&start=1&casesensitivity=caseinsensitive

Both pkg_info(1) and pkg-info(8) have the -o flag to query to origin port of an installed package.


```
% pkg info -o screen
screen-4.0.3_14                sysutils/screen
%
```

(I don't have x11/libXrender installed so I used another port for the example).


Then there's ports-mgmt/psearch.


```
% psearch libXrender
x11/libXrender            X Render extension library
%
```


----------



## ChalkBored (Jun 5, 2013)

If you have an up to date version of the ports tree, you can:


```
$ cd /usr/ports
$ make search name=libXrender
Port:   libXrender-0.9.7_1
Path:   /usr/ports/x11/libXrender
Info:   X Render extension library
Maint:  x11@FreeBSD.org
B-deps: kbproto-1.0.6 libX11-1.6.0,1 libXau-1.0.8 libXdmcp-1.1.1 libiconv-1.14_1 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libxcb-1.9.1 libxml2-2.8.0_2 pkgconf-0.9.2_1 renderproto-0.11.1 xorg-macros-1.17 xproto-7.0.24
R-deps: kbproto-1.0.6 libX11-1.6.0,1 libXau-1.0.8 libXdmcp-1.1.1 libiconv-1.14_1 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libxcb-1.9.1 libxml2-2.8.0_2 pkgconf-0.9.2_1 renderproto-0.11.1 xproto-7.0.24
WWW:    http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xlibs
```


----------

